# A Dip of Gold!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Golden Betta! ^^


----------



## asalwi (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks pretty nice! It has a clean body as well. 
Where did you get it?

I have a yellow betta named Squidny! 
(It's sitting down in the picture because I just got him for a couple days. He was a little overwhelmed with his new environment and had a swimbladder disease I guess, but he is all fine now)


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Hows the betta fishy?


----------

